# Radio / Modem Question



## BelugaGagaviar

I came to the HTC Sensation from an OG Samsung Vibrant. At my home, after much experimenting I found that if I was on a KB1 or KB5 modem, I had 4 bars and H+. If not, I had 0-2 bars with Edge.

Now on my Sensation at home I ALWAYS have zero to 2 (2 if I'm lucky) bars, _rarely_ get 4g, and if I go in my bedroom my wifi is GONE. But on my old Vibrant I had fast 3g, 4 bars and my wifi was as strong in the bedroom as it was in the room where the router is.

Instead of flaming me, please, will someone just point me in the right direction? I upgraded phones but get no service on my awesome new Sensation. Doesn't make sense, although I get that I probably need to flash a different radio???? I'm just not as familiar with HTC's setup as I was with Samsung. Any help or advice is MUCH appreciated.

Thank you in advance. I just want my new phone to have Sensational coverage like my OLD phone did! Makes me kind of wonder if I made a bad move, or is it as simple as using a different radio/modem?

B


----------



## bhdunn

Before changing radios and ril's, try googling htc sensation (your carrier) APN settings.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------

